# RPS vs Pixel King Pro



## Gary W. (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey all,

I recently purchased some Pixel Mago flashes and realized that they don't play well with my PW Flex/Mini system.

I tried these http://www.samys.com/p/Remote-Transmitters--Slaves/RSRT10C/Wireless-eTTL-Remote-Control-For-Canon-DSLR/142166.html and they work, but then I have to fumble through the camera menu to make adjustments to levels and such.... OR, 

Do I spend, basically, double and get the Pixel King Pro triggers http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pixel-King-Pro-E-TTL-Wireless-Flash-TRIGGER-ONLY-with-LCD-Display-for-Canon-/281202092212?pt=Camera_Flash_Accessories&hash=item4178f368b4 and make the adjustments on the triggers instead? 

I guess I am looking if anyone knows or has experience with the reliability of each or either. Thanks for any input you guys have!

Gary W.


----------

